# what part of 1st, 3rd, or 4th island?



## merchant mariner (Jun 25, 2003)

hey guys.... i'm new to the boating board and boat fishing.... my brother in law just came into a boat and we want to do some flounder fishing and i've always heard the fishing is good around the cbbt...so my question is do we anchor or drift around the islands and on what side of the islands do we anchor or drift... and i'm supposin a minnow/squid sandwich is the best bite?.... thanx for your help guys!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Buoy 34a...check your depth finder for slopes and change in depth.Fer the CBBT.... Both Small boat channels.If your reely new to the boater's world....you will be reely productive @ Tidal fish.com


----------



## merchant mariner (Jun 25, 2003)

*thanx for info*

thanx for the info nserch4drum...i really appreciate it!


----------

